# wtb decoy trailer



## myron bleyenberg (Apr 25, 2009)

hey their guys looking for a decoy trailer 14-16 long anybody got one let me know thanks!


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Where are you located and what do you want to spend?


----------



## myron bleyenberg (Apr 25, 2009)

live near sioux falls sd and not looking to spend more than 2800


----------

